# Random thoughts regarding the Boston bombings today



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Amid the tragedy of what happened this morning and me spending a good portion of the day catching up on reports and news info regarding the Boston bombings, one though has crossed my mind that I think has relevance to everyone here.

Several stories I have read, news reports I have watched and first hand eyewitness reports I have read, one thing in particular has come to light, the bombs uses were packed with ball bearings.

Many eyewitness accounts, news stories and hospital statements have reported that the bombs were packed with ball bearings forming shrapnel bombs.

As a community here, many of us buy, sell and swap large amounts of said bearings and given the typical knee jerk media reactions to such events, I think we all need to sit up and take notice.

Personally I'd be a bit concerned right now if I was purchasing or selling BB's in large quantities.

How do you all feel about this ?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Firstly, to the Americans, and Bostoners in particular, I'm sorry to hear of this sad day and event.
I viewed some footage of the act, & first, after hearing several differing reports, that a team of suicidal bombers may have been amongst the crowd. I guess we won't know yet, if ever..but did notice one or two people hit the ground as if they were hit by some sort of shrapnel... in any case if it wasn't ball bearings it could of been nails, or even hex nuts and bolts. These sick twisted people will use anything at there disposal to injure and more sadly kill innocent people going about there daily lives.. if they didn't blow themselves up, I sure hope they get what is deserved..


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm pretty scared for the slingshotting sport as is.
If one incident happens we are at risk of needing licences.
Ball bearings are a huge part of many people's regular buys, and needing to go through checks to buy them would suck.

I hope it all settles down quickly.
My hopes are with those affected.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, the F.B.I is taking a lead on this investigation and they were questioning a Saudi international. They have files on most of , or at least a lot of us so we pretty much don't have anything to worry about unless we are international and are around the Boston area. That's too bad, they said the ball bearing did a lot of damage to people that were hit with them and amputations are expected on some that were hit with them. I disagree with the bombings and I hope whoever and everybody responsible for the bombings burn in


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

These events do nothing for anybody's cause, while ravaging lives of those involved, & affecting us all.
All these people were trying to do was run a marathon; the nation's most prominent, & the pinickle for athletes the world over. No good can come from this for anyone.

I fear what the result of this will be. Interesting connection there, hrawk. But as history has proven, one thing doesn't have to have anything to do with the other to have laws passed against it. Ball bearing bans? Slingshot licensure? Certain "categories" of literature outlawed? None of the above would come as a surprise, a tragedy happened, & the people will demand results from their "leaders" who will be all to happy to oblige....wether their response is relevant or not.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm generally not a man of religion (I guess I'll need my death-bed for that), but I'm praying SOOO hard that gun powder wasn't a component in these devices. I could see reloading supplies being regulated or banned if that's the case. Sort of interesting how that's the one aspect of all these new gun control measures that seems to have been forgotten about...


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, I'm just so sad to hear about it. I never feel the reaction of wanting revenge or their blood, though.

On a selfish note, I thought "ooh no... Crackdowns on ballbearings". I'm literally in the process of trying to secure large quantities of "cheap ballbearings for a project, they don't need to be precise, just cheap." and now that sounds even more dodgy.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I hear ya Buns, that's what provoked me to start this thread.

As soon as I read the tweet from Massachusetts General about digging ball bearings out of people, my thoughts went immediately to slingshots. We use ball bearings, will there be a crackdown on them now ?


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

I honestly can't even fathom how people can still do this to other people in this day and age. We are supposed to be the top of the food chain. The lead man, top of the totem pole. But every day in the news you hear about more and more people being killed, maimed, or otherwise brutalized by fellow humans and for no other reason than a difference in beliefs, a difference in cultures, or for no reason whatsoever. But the fact of the matter is, the people who perpetrate these horrible atrocities are a very tiny percentage of the people on this earth, and it is up to the kind of heart to carry on our human race in a way we can all be proud of, and to hopefully learn and grow from awful incidences like these, instead of drowning in our sorrows. I am thoroughly against any type of ammunition ban, and tightening regulations on firearms, simply because the aforementioned are only tools. Whether they are put into the hands of a heroic military man who face down danger every day, or into the hands of a murderous psychopath who guns down school children, they are still only tools.

I will be watching the news closely in the coming weeks, and I sincerely hope you all do too, but as I climb down from my soapbox I just ask that no one jumps to conclusions about the perpetrators and demand unjust retaliation. I know for a fact we are all better than that.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

AlmightyOx said:


> I just ask that no one jumps to conclusions about the perpetrators and demand unjust retaliation. I know for a fact we are all better than that.


I raise my glass to you sir. Well said.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

in the mind of someone wanting to create chaos almost anything can be weaponized or made to be dangerous from thumbtacks to driveway gravel. so trying to regulate the one thing that makes most industrial machines and equipment work smooth with little friction and very little trouble would be useless at best. i don't think the sport has anything to fear :twocents:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i am still in a bit of a surprised mood . knowing how arse backwards the president is, i wont be surprised if he calls for the ban of marathons or huge public gatherings or a background check and permit required to buy steel ball bearings or even a pack of .177 B.B.'s. knee jerk reactionary laws are never good. my prayers go out to the victims and families. as i type this, im looking at a press confernce by the FBI and ATF on the incident. some earlier reports have reported that they are treating it as a terrorist attack. time will tell. this not only puts ball bearings in the news as a weapon, but also cell phones and electronics. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/16/trigger-boston-marathon-bomb_n_3094742.html


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Getting ever more insane our culture/society here (only speaking from USA perspective), IMO fueled by mainstream media then the 'low information public', that are highly reactive to the media onslaught, and in turn, certain political factions high up, like opportunistic vultures, take advantage. Technology creates more information but one must filter MORE through the junk, to get closer to truth/reality. Remember this quote from former top aid to current president - "You never let a serious crisis go to waste. And what I mean by that it's an opportunity to do things you think you could not do before." That means more government intrusion & control of our personal lives. Banning attempts IDIOTIC but certain powers higher-ups continue to push that. All worthless superficial band-aides. Can never be perfect utopia. Mankind historically, there is always risk in our journey through life. Okay, I feel better ... shutting off TV, radio, computer, smartphone .... and do some slingshot meditative plinking to calm me.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

My heart goes out to Boston. I hope this doesn't affect slingshot hobbyist( or what ever we are, I'm pretty new to this). As it is, I can't even find .22 ammo!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well folks, I fear I called it; they're saying "black powder or gunpowder" was used. I'm sure I'm sounding tinfoil-hat crazy here, but I'd almost bet this was staged (using real victims) to bring light to that which has been ignored by the anti 2nd amendment people...reloading. How's that ammo search going for you? It'd be a lot easier if you were loading your own. It'd be much easier to control your access if they hit you from the diy angle too. What better way than through the death of innocents, especially with killed & maimed children? It was a hit with Sandy Hook...The push to disarm the law-abiding public has never been greater on our soil, & the parallels with Nazi Germany cannot be ignored. I realize I'm sounding batsh*t crazy, & I don't care. Remember this nut-job's post in two months when proposals to ban or severely restrict our access to reloading supplies are ballyhooed as "common sense" measures to prevent tragedies like this from occurring ever again. I was very wrong when I said these events do nothing to further anyone's cause.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...& I know, it's pinnacle, not pinickle. I hadn't even slept, & it just felt right.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

someone needs a nap :screwy: i'm just kidding :stickpoke: a little less coffee n high speed net access a little more medication and rest


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, meds...like that scene in the matrix where you can either take the blue pill, or the red pill...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

At first I was very angry and my mind leaped to the conclusion that this was a foreign terrorist act but, after seeing the reconstruction of the devices (pressure cookers,bearings , black powder,caps and timers) I am in the mind that this was a homegrown assault. I am saddened by the harm that has been done and will continue to radiate from this event. I am still angry, But if our own people did this, I would hope to be more rational in their punishment than they were in their actions. I would not count on it though.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

An arrest has been made:
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/17/us/boston-blasts/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> An arrest has been made:
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/17/us/boston-blasts/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


 Might want to check your sources man.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Why the conclusion lept overseas was a bit of a mystery. When I heard about a metal enclosure, packed with cheap explosives and ballbearings, I thought of the good ol', Claymore mine that's so popular with the US Military. Sounded like local inspiration to me.

Edit: "By Wednesday, authorities had made "significant progress" in the case but no arrests, a federal law enforcement source told CNN's John King." Not sure if that story has changed, but it says there hasn't been an arrest made.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Source = CNN

CNN = Unreliable.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I hear ya!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

NightKnight said:


> Source = CNNCNN = Unreliable.


Methinks The Chicago Tribune is as about reliable; that's where my fears of gunpowderbeing used were confirmed...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yup Tentacle, didn't take them long did it.

It's nice how various social media are banding together at the moment trying to help with identification.

A redditor has just posted a few pics of what appears to be the same guy in the FBI released photos, but much clearer.

Additional pics are coming in continually.

Go Reddit!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Whoah, shits going down right now people.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Shooting at MIT. Guard shot dead.



Perps fled scene, stole a car headed towards harvard



Chase led to watertown neighborhood where they have apparently been boxed in



Perps have thrown grenaded and IEDs, explosions reported multiple times



There has been a lock down at childrens hospital and another hopsital in the area (there are conflicting reports of a shooter at Childrens, some say yes, some say no.)



Right now it seems they are eluding the authorities and have not yet been found.



1 suspect in custody.



tactical team requested 14 Hazel. below



K9 units in on Auburn.



Massachusettes ID read off as follows: Mass ID: [CENSORED] DOB: */*/1991 Last name Mulugeta (maybe Muligetta, Mullugetta, spelling was rushed). [sorry , i edited this, i dont want to be responsible for posting personal information that specific] Arent ID's structured as suc hthat the first letter (in this case S) is the first letter of the last name? Mulugeta begins with an "M". ID must belong to a yet to be identified person.



Unidentified subject struck by a car ( unclear if suspect or bystander or other)



14 Hazel Street APT #2 has been cleared



Person of interest (suspect): White male, grey hoody, black curly hair. assault rifle and explosives.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

"WATERTOWN - One suspect in Monday's Boston Marathon bombings has been captured, according to an official with knowledge of the investigation. Another remains on the loose in Watertown after a firefight with police. Authorities have established a 20-block perimeter as they search for him. " thanks u/Roez


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Scene Album :


http://imgur.com/LhukB


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Transcript from police scanners:

*Please Note as of 3:18, I have lost all streams of the police scanner. Please refer to JpDeathBlade's Fantastic Update thread here for your updates. MonitorGeneral also has a good update thread going. I used Google News for articles as well.

A map for those interested in the area

"They have explosives, some kind of grenades...."

"Shots fired, Shots fired!"

"Loud Explosion, Loud Explosion, Loud Explosion!"

"I think they have a stolen SUV from the state police"

"Pursuit on School street towards 'mulholland'?"

"Need an ambulance on Adams street"

"I need long guns"

"Officer down at 94 Spruce street"

"Dexter and Laurel, possible injured suspect there. Pulling back to safe perimeter"

"White male, blond hair in pajamas"

"One of the suspects on foot. Ableton and Laurel"

12:57 EST Reports of second officer down

1:00 Injured officer in transit to hospital

1:03--Officers worried the cell phones might set off explosives

1:05--Suspect on foot? Laurel & Dexter

1:07--Package on road. 98 Spruce, near officer down. 3 block safety radius requested

1:09--REPORTS OF ONE SUSPECT IN CUSTODY

1:11--Officer missing?

1:12--Multiple devices reported

1:14--Chatter moved to channel one, if anyone has a link please post it

1:18--Officer requests 10-12 officers for backup

1:22--Possible interest at Walnut & lincoln

1:24--Conlficting reports of possible second suspect capture

1:26--Pressure Cooker device possible

1:27--Requesting all available units to Mt. Auburn and dexter

1:28--Shots Fired

1:29--Two suspects in custody

1:33--CNN Reporting two suspects in custody, unsure if MIT shooting suspects or Marathon bombing suspects

1:38--THEY DO NOT HAVE TWO SUSPECTS IN CUSTODY

1:42--Possible Explosion reported

1:43--Officer has died from his wounds

1:46--EOD at 89 Nicollet?

1:47--Police searching backyards at Dexter & Laurel

1:50--Mount Auburn Hospital is "code black"--bomb threat

1:51--They are looking for aMiddle Eastern Male wearing a blue 'christmas' jacket and a hat with possible white stripes and snowflake on it

1:56 Device at dexter and Laurel is reportedly pressure cooker device

12:59--suspect shown on the ground is apparently now released?

2:06--Helicopter is in postition, SWAT is on the scene

2:08--Suspicious activity in a house--14 Hazel Street

2:12--Preparing to make a move on the house.

2:14--Entering 14 Hazel on second floor

2:16--14 Hazel Street is clear

2:20--Cambridge PD withdrawing officers back to the city

2:24--16 shots fired near Mt. Auburn and Aberdeen, officer on the scene doesn't see suspect anywhere

2:26--Backdoor to 14 Hazel found open? Reports of rifle and pistol magazines found.

2:31--Suspect on foot on Ableton

2:35--Suspect apprehended has large nose and was wearing grey sweatshirt

2:37--SUSPECT IN CUSTODY HAS REPORTEDLY DIED. PRONOUNCED DEAD AT THE HOSPITAL.

2:40--Nissan Murano seen speeding

2:47--SUSPECT AT LARGE BELIEVED TO BE MAN WITH WHITE HAT FROM FBI BRIEFING. CONSIDERED ARMED WITH RIFLES AND EXPLOSIVES. EXTREMELY DANGEROUS

2:48--Several news sources have reported these suspects are indeed tied to the Marathon Bombings.

2:52--Police have established 20 block perimeter. Suspect is believed to have explosive device.

2:58--Police looking for Avenger, plate # 2AC10

3:04--Subject seen fleeing on foot,

3:05--Subject cannot be located after foot pursuit

3:18--Command Post being set up. All other officers to report there. A street-by-street search is being organized

I have lost all streams of the police scanner. Please refer to JpDeathBlade's Fantastic Update thread here for your updates. MonitorGeneral also has a good update thread going. I used Google News for articles as well.

As for me, I am going to bed since I have no streams available. Thanks for following along with me and all the updates and corrections I was PM'ed. I couldn't have done it without all the help!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for keeping the thread going, Dan.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/1co395


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You da man Dan!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

So...are we really accepting of this level of response to find one person? A TEENAGER? Don't think for a second that I underestimate the seriousness of his actions, but military? DHS bearcats? Soldiers/police(some with god awful trigger discipline) conducting door to door searches with warrantless raids? City-wide lock downs? No media allowed due to safety concerns (the reporters imbedded with troops overseas must be safer)? This is unprecedented. We're going to accept this as "the new normal",& this is how police states are born, & we'll accept it to be safe. SWAT rifles pointed at us & our families is how we know we're secure. Is there something wrong with me to be terrified about the way this is being handled?


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I hear you, and I understand you.
But this man is very dangerous, he is armed with a rifle and explosives.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

No idea why but tapatalk only let me write half a message and stopped me from typing.

I'd hate for anyone to be hurt, or god forbid, get killed by this psychopath.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

well double T, if the first guy, his brother, was wearing explosives ( apparently he detonated them to kill himself) then you have to assume this guy is also. so yeah bring in all the enforcement you want. cant risk him going into a crowd and detonating his bomb vest, if hes wearing one. from my understanding, since its now officially a terrorist attack, military will get involved.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

More than 2.5 million people are on lock-down. Military=overseas operations, police (& now DHS, which is more military than anything)=domestic operations. You're really cool with door to door searches? Having had no loved ones lost, I guess it seems like I haven't the right to critique, but really? "bring in all you want"...without limits? How far are you willing to let it go? At what point, if any, would you feel the line is crossed? Is there a line? Please, I really want to know.half of me thinks I'm being paranoid, while the other half truly feels that we're in the midst of an evolving police state...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

You cool with curfews?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

If I was there, I'd be more fearful of being killed by one of those agents than by a bomb...move too quick, catch them by surprise with something accidentally, LOOK like someone else,& you're just as dead. Remember Dorner? They're not necessarily the best people to trustin these situations...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

....what if this was your home?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

https://twitter.com/Boston_Police


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm glad it's over, & hope justice is served. This kid had done horrific deeds, & he must be held accountable. He should also be charged with inciting martial law...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Some very valid points you've raised there TT.

Tough call I know. On one hand they need to capture the perp but on the other, seems like an awful invasion of privacy for some people not to mention the imposed lack of freedom and enforced 'police state'.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pic of the guy in the ambulance










arrested


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The property and boat he was found in, found it on google maps.

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=+watertown+high&hl=en&ll=42.366458,-71.174051&spn=0.001246,0.002064&sll=42.37649,-71.182448&sspn=0.004982,0.008256&t=h&hq=watertown+high&z=20


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Imperial said:


> pic of the guy in the ambulance
> 
> arrested


Looks pretty bloody faced. This the guy they just got? I must say I'm really surprised they got this guy alive. I would have lost money on that bet. I thought for sure this one was gonna turn up "dead" too.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Looks pretty bloody faced. This the guy they just got? I must say I'm really surprised they got this guy alive. I would have lost money on that bet. I thought for sure this one was gonna turn up "dead" too.


It was Boston PD, not LAPD.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> The property and boat he was found in, found it on google maps.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=+watertown+high&hl=en&ll=42.366458,-71.174051&spn=0.001246,0.002064&sll=42.37649,-71.182448&sspn=0.004982,0.008256&t=h&hq=watertown+high&z=20


i was watching the coverage on cnn, and they were using the google map streetview, looking in from the front entrance of the driveway . it had the boat on the trailer in the back of the driveway. google street view makes me more paranoid about my privacy than a police state.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> > The property and boat he was found in, found it on google maps.
> ...


They work hand in hand. EVERYTHING done on/by/for Google is archived for future mining..


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

This is the first guy (allegedly). If so, that sure don't look like any vehicle trauma I've ever seen...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...note the trajectory indicators on the chest...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...note the trajectory indicators on the chest...


i heard somewhere that he had some sort of bomb vest on and apparently set it off. it must not of have been that loaded, or it was a bit of a fail. any idea as to what kind of vehicle it was? how high off the ground ?

hey double T, its good that your concerned but your starting to get and sound more like a paranoid conspiracist. relax a lil bit, zen out with a slingshot. have a beer. im concerned about you. take it easy T2. :king: your still okay in my book.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks pretty bloody faced. This the guy they just got? I must say I'm really surprised they got this guy alive. I would have lost money on that bet. I thought for sure this one was gonna turn up "dead" too.
> ...


Mark Wahlberg usually takes no prisoners. The Departed is about all I know about Boston PD.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for your concern, brother. After reading what I've written I can see how it'd seem like that, but I'm really not. I'm no radical conspiracy theorist, & generally try avoiding the fray, but the whole thing with gun control triggered (no pun intended) some thoughts that I'm not used to. The governor here in NY passed what they call the "Safe Act" by means of emergency neccesity, thereby completely circumventing the normal (read constitutional) method of getting such bills passed. It just seems that after 9/11, we as a populace are willing to accept a certain...presence...of government on a scale that wouldn't have been dreamed about prior. I know it was a game changer, but at what point is a line drawn? What is "security" really worth? It seems as though more & more. I just can't wrap my head around the notion that military with epuipment doing door to door searches in full regalia with rifles draw , all the while being on lock-down is somehow good for my security, & our freedom.

At any rate, you're right...I need some beer & marbles. Once I'm done with my shift, I've got two days off, & a 4 pack of Founder's double trouble IPA. That should help...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Thanks for your concern, brother. After reading what I've written I can see how it'd seem like that, but I'm really not. I'm no radical conspiracy theorist, & generally try avoiding the fray, but the whole thing with gun control triggered (no pun intended) some thoughts that I'm not used to. The governor here in NY ...


.

.

oh you live in new york state, say no more. i understand fully now. enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

....thanks for the concern AND understanding...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

infrared photos from the manhunt. him in the boat.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Those FLIR cameras scare me.

Can you imagine looking at the camp site of a weekend music festival ?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, I'm sure they do...then configure the lens for image recognition for crossing with license/ID databases, & slowly start building their case. But I'm sure I'm just being paranoid. Better phone the mayor again...


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Double T. Gotta say Imp, that's a damn good nickname.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Those FLIR cameras scare me.
> 
> Can you imagine looking at the camp site of a weekend music festival ?


they use them to patrol the u.s./mexican border.

.



All Buns Glazing said:


> Double T. Gotta say Imp, that's a **** good nickname.


that or T2
















.


----------

